# Steuerung View (Schließen erkennen/Hide anstatt Close)



## SegFault (13. Jan 2010)

Wie kann ich in der View erkennen das diese gerade Geschlossen wird um dabei bestimmte Daten zu speichern.
Gibt es Möglichkeiten beim klicken auf das X der View diese grundsätzlich zu verstecken anstatt zu schließen? 
Welche Möglichkeiten ausser Preference Store habe ich Daten im Workbench Bereich zu speichern und wieder zu laden (Gibts möglichkeiten direkt Daten für die Workbench erstellungen (Die welche im Memento übergeben werden) bei bedarf aus zu lesen und zu schreiben?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2010)

> Wie kann ich in der View erkennen das diese gerade Geschlossen wird um dabei bestimmte Daten zu speichern.


dispose oder PartListener


> Gibt es Möglichkeiten beim klicken auf das X der View diese grundsätzlich zu verstecken anstatt zu schließen?


Was soll denn der Unterschied sein?


> Welche Möglichkeiten ausser Preference Store habe ich Daten im Workbench Bereich zu speichern und wieder zu laden


Preference Store, Bundle Instance Area, Persistent Properties, Projekte, versteckte Projekte,...


----------



## SegFault (15. Jan 2010)

dispose geht leider nicht, ich muss einige Daten aus subelementen lesen, die sind zu dem Zeitpunkt dann schon disposed und ich bekomme eine object already disposed exception. Das mit den PartListener klinkt interessant.

Obs beim Hide oder Close einen wirklichen unterschied gibt weiss ich nicht. Ich dachte zumindest beim hide wird das Element nur versteckt also bleiben einstellungen erhalten (schon eingegebene Werte, Spaltenbreiten bei Tabellen etc.) wenn ich eine View mit dem X schließe und wieder per Command öffne wird aber wieder das View neu aufgebaut was für mich heißt das es komplett geschlossen wurde.


----------

